# Whole Dog Journal's 2007 Dry Dog Food Picks



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Addiction Foods: Wild Kangaroo and Apple 
Artemis: Power 
Azmira: Classic
Back to Basics: Chicken
Bench and Field Holistic Natural Canine: Holistic Natural
Blue Buffalo: Chicken
Burns: Brown Rice and Ocean Fish
By Nature BrightLife: BrightLife Canine
By Nature Organics: Chicken
Canidae: All Life Stages
Canine Caviar: Lamb and Pearl Millet
Chicken Soup for t he Pet Lover's Soul: Adult Dog
Cloud Star Kibble: Holistic Kibble
Drs Foster and Smith: Lamb
Eagle Pack Holistic Select: Anchovy, Sardine, and Salmon Meal
Evanger's Super Premium: Pheasant and Brown Rice
Evolve: Maintenance
Firstmate Dog Food: Ultra Premium Naturally Holistic
Foundations: Chicken and Vegatable
Fromm Four Star Nutritionals: Chicken a la Veg
Go! Natural: Chicken, Fruit, and Vegetable
Solid Gold: Hund-N-Flocken
Solid Gold: Mmillennia
Natura Pet Products: Innova
Natura Pet Products: Innova Evo
Natura Pet Products: California Natural (Chicken Meal and Rice)
Natura Pet Products: Karma Organic
Lick Your Chops: Adult Maintenance
Life4K9: Oven baked Chicken and Barley
Merrick Pet Care: Cowboy Cookout
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance: Natural Balance Organic
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance: Ultra Premium
Newman's Own Organics
NutriSource: Adult
Organix: Organix Canine
Petguard: Organic Vegetarian
Petguard: LifeSpan
Performatrin Ultra: Chicken
PHD Viand: Canine Growth and Maintenance Viand
Pinnacle: Trout and Sweet Potato
Nature's Variety Prairie: New Zealand Venison
Nature's Variety: Raw Instinct
Premium Edge: Chicken, Rice and Vegetables
Owen and Mandeville Pet Products: Prime Life Plus
Royal Canin: Natural Blend Medium Breed Adult
Royal Canin: Veterinary Diet Potato and Rabbit
Showbound Naturals: Chicken and Brown Rice
Timberwolf Organics: Lamb, Barley and Apples
Nutro : Ultra Adult
VeRUS: VeRUS Advanced OptiCoat
Wellness: Fish and Sweet Potato
Wellness: Venison (Simple Food Solutions)
Wenaewe
Wysong: Anergen
Zinpro: Skin and Coat


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a great list to have available for those who have asked what to switch to with the food recall scare still going on.

I feed DVP Natural Balance and am VERY happy with it, if anyone is trying to choose a new food.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I get WDJ for free when I go buy food at TailBlazers and noticed this article was on the cover which is why I thought I'd share the list. The March 2007 issue which I haven't picked up yet has the WDJ picks for canned food, but I'm not sure if anyone is going to really chance feeding canned food after all the recall scares.

For those who are looking for *grain free dry food* from the list, try Natura Pet Products' *Innova EVO* and Nature's Variety *Raw Instinct*.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thans for posting


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> This is a great list to have available for those who have asked what to switch to with the food recall scare still going on.
> 
> I feed DVP Natural Balance and am VERY happy with it, if anyone is trying to choose a new food.


We use Natural Balance also and I still use the NB canned food. Their website put me at ease so I feel comfortable still using it.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Did they go into any more detail as to why they chose these foods?

Other than this valuable info, what do you think of the remainder of the publication? Worth the subscription fee?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's on the puppy version of Nutro : Ultra Adult, but he'll be going on the adult when I figure out when you're supposed to start feeding them adult food.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I am also feeding DVP Natural Balance dry and canned. And I feel so guilty that I didn't switch before since Tinkerbell is cleaning her bowl every meal.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

KatzNK9 said:


> Thanks for the info! Did they go into any more detail as to why they chose these foods?
> 
> Other than this valuable info, what do you think of the remainder of the publication? Worth the subscription fee?


I'd also like to know this.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Like I said, I get WDJ for free on occasion when I go buy Wiggles' raw diet patties at TailBlazers (holistic pet health store). One thing to note is that the grain free foods Innova EVO and Nature's Variety Raw Instinct have a 42% protein content while the other foods on the list range from 16% to 30%. 

These are the criteria that WDJ listed for their selecting the foods on the list:

1. We look for foods that contain a lot of high quality animal proteins.

Ideally a food with one or two animal proteins in the first few ingredients. Whole proteins contain a lot of water weight and if the next protein is much further down the ingredient list, then there isn't much protein in the food.​
2. We reject any food containing meat by-products or poultry by-products.

3. We reject food containing fat or protein not identified by species.

4. We look for whole grains and vegetables.

However, the more there are or higher up on the ingredient list, the lower quality the food​
5. We eliminate all food with artificial colours, flavours or preservatives.

6.We eliminate all foods with added sweeteners.

7. We look for products containing organic ingredients.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

tintallie said:


> I get WDJ for free when I go buy food at TailBlazers and noticed this article was on the cover which is why I thought I'd share the list. The March 2007 issue which I haven't picked up yet has the WDJ picks for canned food, but I'm not sure if anyone is going to really chance feeding canned food after all the recall scares.
> 
> For those who are looking for *grain free dry food* from the list, try Natura Pet Products' *Innova EVO* and Nature's Variety *Raw Instinct*.


Canidae is also grain free.
(From their website)
All Natural and made the CANIDAE® Way with Superior Quality in Every Bag with No Corn, Wheat, Soy, Grain Fractions, Fillers or by products and Naturally Preserved!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

The Canidae formula they listed which is All Life Stages Formula has: 

Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, *Brown Rice, White Rice*, Lamb Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Herring Meal, Flax Seed, Sun Cured Alfalfa Meal, Sunflower Oil, Chicken, Lecithin, Monocalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Linoleic Acid, Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Dried Enterococcus Faecium, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract, Inulin (from Chicory root), Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Fermentation Solubles, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (source of B2), Beta Carotene, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, D-Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Papaya, Vitamin B12 Supplement.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

tintallie said:


> Like I said, I get WDJ for free on occasion when I go buy Wiggles' raw diet patties at TailBlazers (holistic pet health store). One thing to note is that the grain free foods Innova EVO and Nature's Variety Raw Instinct have a 42% protein content while the other foods on the list range from 16% to 30%.
> 
> These are the criteria that WDJ listed for their selecting the foods on the list:
> 
> ...


Thank you! Do you think this publication is worth the subscription price (if you didn't get it for free)?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Information wise I think there is more on health and training than a magazine like Modern Dog and I buy Modern Dog every 3 months (it's a quarterly) and WDJ is very thin (24 pages). To keep it in perspective, they aren't about advertising so I can see why it's so pared down. However, it is labelled at $5.95 an issue and a subscription is $29 US for a year. So if the subscription price was available to me (I'm in Canada) then yes.

This issue also had articles on candida, using calendula as a remedy, and the hair of the dog.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------

